

Did Google just get into the real estate biz? - aresant

I just noticed for the first time in the google maps "More" dropdown a button for "Real Estate" - is that live for everybody?
======
akrymski
me too. it's been a long time coming. it's live in Australia and UK. They even
have landing pages though they still link to the original on them. Google Base
has been quietly doing its job. Google is going to eat up all advertising
revenues of real estate portals, mortgage comparison sites, etc. It's gonna
happen, and it's scary as hell.

------
ajstiles
There for me too.

